# Wood Chew Toys - Safe?



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I tried to do a bit of research myself, but all I could find were posts about wooden furniture, sticks, logs, etc.

However, my question is regarding actual wooden chews. Namely *this one*.

It claims to be a safe alternative to traditional chews, and it "does not splinter" - a fact which some reviews confirm. 

Butters is a huge fan of chewing on wood, and since most alternative options (i.e. bully sticks) are off limits due to her food sensitivities, I wanted to see if this would be a safe option for her.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was looking at something similar and it was more if a stick. After reading some reviews there were quite a few dogs that become obstructed with pieces of wood. I have pretty strong chewers, so I did not get them and I don't think I would recommend then-there is a safety issue IMO


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

For the $$$ I would go with a good antler, if your guy is a big chewer get a Lg one. My guys like the Lg split ones. My male likes a horn, also a good choice.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

gsdheeler said:


> For the $$$ I would go with a good antler, if your guy is a big chewer get a Lg one. My guys like the Lg split ones. My male likes a horn, also a good choice.


I agree with the antler. My humane society sells them for pretty cheap, but otherwise, check out petco or petsmart for deals, sometimes they have them for sale. On amazon you can get about 4 antlers for $10 more then that wood chew toy. I'd also be kind of against teaching my dog to chew on anything that is the same material of stuff I don't want him chewing on. If I say, hey it's ok to chew on this wood block, but not ok to chew on the dining room table, which is made out of the same stuff, it may confuse him.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Sadly, Butters doesn't really care for Antlers. :/ We've tried several since we had her, but she really couldn't care less. Same goes for most chews, actually.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If you take an antler and stand it in some melted bacon fat and let it wick up then dry it off, she might change her opinion it but antlers and bones can be hard on teeth.

At a seminar, we have a free check up from a veterinary dentist and sure enough some tip fractures on those molars. She strongly discourages bones and antlers (sigh) For us a bully stick does not last very long. Nothing lasts very long that the dog is interested in. I did have one dog completely grind down her premolars on raw horse bones.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I personal think think that avid chewers are bored. If they are tired from exercise and training they can rest. I only let teething pups chew until they have their complete new set of teeth. They get raw food so they can chew the meaty bones but I don't let them chew for recreational purposes to protect the new pearly whites. Occasionally when I can get a full sized beef joint, they can chew the ligaments and once they reach the bone itself I remove it.
I don't give antlers or any other hard chews like the hard Nyla bones, dried cow hooves or weight bearing bones. Wood, no matter what kind, never as I have heard and seen too many horror stories.


----------

